# Paraplegic Dog, Loois, Walks Each Day-a must see Video



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! That was incredible. The love of a dog will make you do whatever needs to be done.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He has a very devoted owner.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow what an awesome video  They are a great team


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Loois is a lucky boy to have a daddy that is so devoted to him......


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Geez, it's hard to type through the tears. That was awe-inspiring. 
Wow, thank you Karen for posting that. 

Just beautiful  

Kim


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Beautiful heart-warming story. I'm wondering why he doesnt get Loois a wheelchair though? Just a thought.....


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow.. That made me tear.. They are amazing together  gives me lots of hope!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

The second I saw Loois sitting on the sofa waiting for his harness I started crying. Loois is a lucky dog to have such a loving owner. They are lucky to have each other.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jax's Mom, he did say that he has an Eddie's Wheels (an awesome doggie wheelchair!) and that they walk with Loois in it every day. That set-up in the garage is for rainy day activity. My Cody had degenerative myelopathy, a terrible progressive disease of the myelin sheath in the spine that eventually paralyzes the dog's entire body, if they live that long. Many dogs with DM are in carts (doggie wheelchairs) with good quality of life for years in some cases after they are completely down in the hind end. There are even quad carts!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

What an amazing video! Amazing dog, amazing OWNER, amazing story...

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, that one made me cry. I'm so glad that Loois ended up in that home and not in the home of someone who wouldn't take care of him like that. Amazing story!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

wow what an amazing team they make 
you can just see they love each other very much


----------

